# Getting offers for local women twice a day.



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

How do I figure out what app is doing this. Used add block in Rom Toolbox to block everything and still they get through. Wtf. Have ThundShed 1.5 installed with imo's 6.1 kernel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Lucky you. Try add ons detector.

http://kan.gd/1jyh


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe there is also an app called Airpush Detector by Jcase

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> How do I figure out what app is doing this. Used add block in Rom Toolbox to block everything and still they get through. Wtf. Have ThundShed 1.5 installed with imo's 6.1 kernel.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I too, would get spam, in my notifications, and it would put a short cut on my homescreen, I have ad block in ROM Toolbox on, and Ad away installed. Couldn't figure out what it was

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Moving Smoke Live Wallpaper is the culprit. Thanks for all of your help guys. That app worked perfectly. Addon Detector did the job. And Ad Away kept them away.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> Moving Smoke Live Wallpaper is the culprit. Thanks for all of your help guys. That app worked perfectly. Addon Detector did the job. And Ad Away kept them away.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This particular malware shows up in the Notifications window?


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful quotes is also a culprit of air push

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

poontab said:


> Lucky you. Try add ons detector.
> 
> http://kan.gd/1jyh


Thank you good sir

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

It pops up in the notification pulldown. They're ruthless. How does Google let that kind of stuff in their app store?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> It pops up in the notification pulldown. They're ruthless. How does Google let that kind of stuff in their app store?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Wallpaper that needs Full Internet Access? Who installs this kind of stuff with permissions to do that?


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

So wait, there's an app that brings local hot broads to me? I'm sorry I think I misinterpreted this thread

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

feedhead said:


> Wallpaper that needs Full Internet Access? Who installs this kind of stuff with permissions to do that?


Wow I wasnt even paying attention. Check this out for a live wallpaper permissions.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.custom.lwp.movingsmokee&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jdXN0b20ubHdwLm1vdmluZ3Ntb2tlZSJd


----------

